# Artist Van Morrison speaks out against restrictions



## MarkinPhx (Sep 21, 2020)

This article caught me by surprise. I had always thought of Van Morrison being mystical and spiritual. I am not saying that one can not be mystical and spiritual  and against the restrictions but never thought of him as a rebel type. 

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/van-morrison-coronavirus-robin-swann-1063900/


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2020)

*Pity. I love his music but he's a dangerous fool.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 21, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Pity. I love his music but he's a dangerous fool.*


One of many...


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 21, 2020)

I never thought about him one way or the other,  it some celebs seem to think they are immortal, or are so desperate for attention that they stir things up just to get it.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

It's too bad that so many of these show business types think they're God's gift to all the rest of us on every subject on earth. What makes them experts on disease control, the environment, and so on?  

I love his music, especially "Into the Mystic." I wish he'd just stick to music.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 21, 2020)

That's a shame. I would think that most of his fan-base would be liberals, so that's not going to help his career. I really liked some of his songs -- due mainly to the musicianship, but he's one of the most boring performers to watch.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2020)

At 75 years of age he'd best be careful he doesn't become poster child for Catherine Aird's famous words: "If you can't be a good example, then you'll just have to be a horrible warning."


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> It's too bad that so many of these show business types think they're God's gift to all the rest of us on every subject on earth. What makes them experts on disease control, the environment, and so on?
> 
> I love his music, especially "Into the Mystic." I wish he'd just stick to music.



I feel that way whenever "celebrities" spout off on politics. Many (not all) are idiots who have never read a book in their lives.  

Van is getting on and was always a cranky sort, but I will forgive him as his music has brought me great joy over the years.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2020)

I just listen.  That's it.  Anything they do makes news anyway, and talking politics, etc.  is something we all do.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 22, 2020)

As the song says'What a Fool Believes'


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 26, 2020)

Going to a Van Morrison concert is the nearest I have come to a 'Near Death' experience - so boring!  Love his music, but I don't think I'd like him as a person.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 3, 2020)

When Mr. Van Morrison's speaks, it's quite apparent fame doesn't have anything to do with intelligence..


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 3, 2020)

Unfortunately, it is us the "adoring" public who make celebrities the way they are by putting them on a pedestal and treating them as some how superior because they can sing, kick a football, or whatever.  If we treated them the same way we treat anybody else, they wouldn't be special, but instead doing a job the same way the rest of us do.

To me, the ones who ARE special are those who educate us, save our lives, and keep us safe.  We don't treat them as special except as a group, such as applauding front line medical workers during COVID-19, on the occasions that somebody tells us to celebrate the work they do or starts a short term movement specifically to do that.

Tony


----------



## Nathan (Oct 3, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> I had always thought of Van Morrison being mystical and spiritual. I am not saying that one can not be mystical and spiritual  and against the restrictions but never thought of him as a rebel type.
> 
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/van-morrison-coronavirus-robin-swann-1063900/



I'm learning that there are no natural boundaries that would preclude a particular person to be immune to the  world  of far-right conspiracy propaganda.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 3, 2020)

Nathan said:


> I'm learning that there are no natural boundaries that would preclude a particular person to be immune to the  world  of far-right conspiracy propaganda.


"You can say that again!".    .
(I wonder if I'm falling into the same trap when having this feeling the extreme measures taken to control Covid 19 will ultimately lead to as many deaths as the pandemic virus, for example by delaying cancer diagnoses or therapies?)


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 3, 2020)

So then, political threads are ok if they have a liberal slant? 

Just trying to sort it all out. Some of you seem to want your cake and eat it too.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm learning that there are no natural boundaries that would preclude a particular person to be immune to the world of far-left gullibility.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 3, 2020)

I have a theory that I refer to as "dese guys and dose guys".  When I was in Jr. High School growing up in Los Angeles, the question always posed was "are surf or grease?", meaning are you a surfer or a "greaser", which at that time were the original low riders in East LA.  Then, in high school, it was "are you a jock or a hippie?".  In both cases, I, and most of us, were neither.  We were just normal kids.  However, for whatever reason, people wanted to put us in one of those boxes and then we belonged as one of "dese guys" who were the good guys, and then everybody who wasn't in that same box was "dose guys", who were the bad guys, and then we could have an enemy, something to bind us together as the good guys.

It seems to me that now there are labels for the same thing, "left wing", "right wing", "conservative", "liberal", and on and on, to put a person into a box whether s/he really belongs there or not, so that person can be attacked as one of "dose guys".  Most folks I know personally are neither, just as it was in Jr. high and high school.  Most favor law and order over chaos, which makes us "right wing", but at the same time, most favor fair treatment of all human beings, which makes us "left wing".  But for some reason, it seems necessary to choose sides and then go after "dose guys" because we are "dese guys" and we are right, good, etc.

Do we EVER grow up and get past those Jr. high and high school days?  It really does get awfully tiring after a while.  To me, all the labelling is a bit like setting up bowling pins so you can knock them down.  There seems to be a real need to find ways to separate, rather than join us these days.  It really is getting rather ridiculous.  

Tony


----------



## Nathan (Oct 3, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> So then, political threads are ok if they have a liberal slant?
> 
> Just trying to sort it all out. Some of you seem to want your cake and eat it too.





I'mnotdeadyet said:


> I'm learning that there are no natural boundaries that would preclude a particular person to be immune to the world of far-left gullibility.


Lol, what cute replies, musta hit a tender spot...


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Oct 3, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Lol, what cute replies, musta hit a tender spot...


So typical, unable to comment without insult. You like to believe yourselves more intelligent than those who don't subscribe to your nonsense. Please continue to engage in that.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

As I said in note #5, I find it annoying when show business artists apparently appoint themselves experts on every subject in the world, and use their "bully pulpit" to promote their pet causes. This has nothing to do with left or right, liberal or conservative. The pet causes range all over the map.

Van Morrison's cause appears to be a right-wing one. (Although the reaction against mask-wearing seems to be dying down.)  Lady Gaga and Paul McCartney are against fracking, a very left-wing point of view. How much do they really know about it?  Once I saw Meryl Streep on a talk show, having a complete meltdown over the use of Alar as a pesticide. That one probably was a valid objection, but she was carrying on so emotionally about it that I had to wonder: was this just another chance for her to act?

So, I'mnotdeadyet, be glad you're not dead, and maybe chill a little bit on the subject? 

P.S. This is NOT a political thread, unless you want to turn it into one.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 3, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> So then, political threads are ok if they have a liberal slant?
> 
> Just trying to sort it all out. Some of you seem to want your cake and eat it too.





I'mnotdeadyet said:


> So typical, unable to comment without insult. You like to believe yourselves more intelligent than those who don't subscribe to your nonsense. Please continue to engage in that.



You fancy yourself as some sort of mind reader, I think you're just regurtating  some media mind programming you've been spoon fed.    If you consider factual, unbiased commentary to be "liberal slant" then it appears you do espouse the right-wing conspiracy garbage- yes?
Lack of logic is more of a disability than a badge of honor, think about that.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2020)

IMO He's a fool about this. Nothing more to say.


----------

